

How To Write Unmaintainable Code - andreiursan
http://freeworld.thc.org/root/phun/unmaintain.html
Ensure a job for life ;-)
======
messel
I thought I read this somewhere before, googling it. Ah this is Roedy's
original pdf from 2000 <http://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/jv/510s05/unmaint.pdf>

I found numerical recipes in c to be pretty tricky when I started coding. It
still can be unless you know the algorithms up and down (certainly with the
shifted vectors/matrices...)

~~~
andreiursan
I've just saw the pdf, I think that that was his first iteration for this
idea.

I always felt that there aren't strong convention in C development because
everybody "says I know C" and codes in his own way - therefor you can easily
get unmaintainable code.

